# Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen welche Beringungen ihr bevorzugt und warum?
Welche Vorteile haben welche Beringungsarten?
Z.B: Standartberingung (5+1 oder 6+1) gegeg Fuji NGC (9+1 oder 10+1)???

Rute: 2,70m Spinnrute. 

Bin mal gespannt, welche Beringung ihr wählen würdet und warum

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Meine Meinung kennst du ja...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

hmm...ja würde auch mal gerne wissen, was die anderen von deiner Meinung halten

mfg Flo


----------



## hsobolewski (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Viel wichtiger wie die Länge der Rute wäre was für ein anwendungsgebiet diese Rute erfüllen sollte.
Als Beispiel baut man eine Rute für das Fischen mit der Multirolle anderst auf wie eine die mit der Stadionärrolle gefischt wird. Und auch die zu erwartende Belastung beim Fischen sollte man Rechnung tragen.
Ich persönlich bin kein Freund der neumodernen Mischberingung. Das schon mal vorraus.
Mir kommt es dabei meistens so vor wie wenn eine Sorte ausgegangen ist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Achso ja Gummifsichrute, natürlich für Sationärrolle in der max. 75-100gr WG klasse.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Dann müßte Chrizzi seine Meinung nochmal darlegen. 

Grundsätzlich kann man das Thema auch anders angehen.
Es hängt davon ab, was man will, was das Anwendungsgebiet verlangt.
Da ich ahne, dass es auch um Grossfischfänge wie Welsbeifänge geht, gleich mal ein paar Regeln vorneweg:

- Je mehr Ringe, desto bessere Lastverteilung.
- Je weniger und je leichtere Ringe, umso besseres straffes Rutenfeelung.
- Je weniger und je leichtere Ringe an der Spitze, umso höhere sauber stemmbare obere WG's.
- Je mehr und schwere Ringe an der Spitze, umso niedrigere noch werfbare untere WG's.
- Je weniger und weitere Ringe, umso weniger Schnurwiderstand gegen flattern und Schlaufen beim Schnurablauf.
- Je mehr Ringe, umso weniger wird eine weiche flappige Schnur (dünnste Mono, Geflecht) beim Schnurablauf durchhängen und bremsen.

Wie man schnell sieht, widersprechen sich einige Faktoren, sind noch nicht einmal alle. Die beiden genannten Ringanordnungen sind 2 Lösungen für das entstehende Widerspruchsproblem, es gibt noch unzählige weitere mehr.
Viel Drillresistenz verlangt z.B. nach vielen stabilen und stabil befestigten Ringen im tragenden Bereich, das ist meisten Mitte abwärts bis über Griff. 
Die anderen Ringe werden viel weniger belastet. Baut man eine Rute zu stabil auf, ist zu zu sehr bepackt mit Wicklungen, Lack und Ringen, entwickelt sie ein negatives Feeling Richtung weich, schwabbelnd, kopflastig usw.

Also, man muß möglichst genau seine Anforderungen definieren, aber nicht zu viel reinpacken, damit man eine passende nicht überlastende Beringungsform erhält. Achso, je stärker der Blank, umso geringer wirkt sich diese Überlastung aus, mit richtig starken XH-Spinnruten ab WG 150g bekommt man nicht so eine "penalty" wie bei einer L-Spinnrute, wo jeder Mehrring fühlbar wird.

Die beiden Extremformen sind außerdem andere: Einmal die Matchrute mit sehr vielen engen Ringen, auf der andern Seite die Weitwurfruten fürs Grundangeln (Karpfen,Brandung) mit sehr wenigen riesigen Ringen.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann müßte Chrizzi seine Meinung nochmal darlegen.


 

Soll ich hier noch ein Roman schreiben?

Ich versuch's mal kurz zu machen.

Ich wäre für eine NGC Titanium Frame Guide Beringung.

1. Es wird (soweit ich weiß) eine Rute für alles, da wäre der Mehrpreis egal
2. Hat das NGC keine Nachteile (außer den Preis)
3. Fischt Flo mit Geflecht, durch die mehreren Ringe hat das Getüddel eine bessere Führung
4. Soll es damit unter anderem auf Waller gehen - siehe Dets Posting -> bessere Kraftverteilung
5. Sieht es besser aus
6. Bessere "Hooking" Power, öhm dt. Wort? Man kann den Anschlag besser setzen
7. Soll Schnurdrall vermeiden, weniger Reibung in den Ringen
8. Soll leichter sein, als die Standardberingung, da kleinere Ringe verwendet werden
9. Hat hier jemand eine BP nach dem NGC aufgebaut/bauen lassen und verkauft nun seltsamer weise seine non-NGC BP Ruten, um sich NGC Ruten bauen zu lassen - SELTSAM
10. Nach seiner aussage -> mehr Feeling = besser für GuFi
11. Sieht es besser aus #6
12. machst du (Flo) eh, was du willst, daher ist es auch egal was ich hier schreibe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

lol nur der eine sagt das, der andere das und so kann man dann am ende rausfinden was wirklich besser geeignet ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon und kann nur das sagen, was ich höre

Naja, es soll einfach eine Gufirute werden, die es auch schafft mit einem Wels am Blinker fertig zu werden.

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

schön, nun hast du uns deinen IQ bewiesen, ein Posting geerntet und auf wiedersehen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Chrizzi hat es soweit auch mit meiner Einschätzung kongruent zusammengetragen, es sollten genügend viele Ringe dran. 
Ich würde nur mit dem Leitring nicht unter 025 gehen, das ist erfahrungsgemäß die untere und doch nicht zu groß auftragende Größe um anständige Wurfergebnisse mit allen Schnüren zu erreichen. 
Und Titan-Rahmen kann man sich sparen, sprich normale Stahlrahmen tuns auch - hauptsache dünne Stege, gerade wenn es min. eine H-Spinne wird, siehe oben mit den Auswirkungen abhängig von der Blankpower. Wenn man den Mehrpreis aber bezahlen mag - alles roger! :m


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und Titan-Rahmen kann man sich sparen, sprich normale Stahlrahmen tuns auch - hauptsache dünne Stege, gerade wenn es min. eine H-Spinne wird, siehe oben mit den Auswirkungen abhängig von der Blankpower. Wenn man den Mehrpreis aber bezahlen mag - alles roger! :m


 
Siehe 


> 1. Es wird (soweit ich weiß) eine Rute für alles, da wäre der Mehrpreis egal


 
Er will damit alles größere spinnen, daher wird es eine Rute für alles, da passt der Mehrpreis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Sagen wir 90% Gufi...


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Moin Flo!

Wenn Du eine schwere Gufirute haben willst, mit der ein Wels nicht zum Problem wird, würd ichs so "modern" aufbauen.
Ich hatte mal ne Diaflash und die Belastbarkeit war enorm!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

So als Nachtrag:

8+1 (NGC seabassrod) oder 9+1 (NGC standard), was ich davon nehmen würde... gute Frage. Ich würde mich erkundigen. Wo weißt du ja.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Wo wurdest du beschimpft?
Hat hier nur nix zu suchen, gibt auch ne Pn Funktion, wenn es dir so auf der Seele brennt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standard*

Flo ist hier wohl ein bischen alerted, eben weil es um sein Herzblutprojekt geht! :m

Also nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, auch die Rechtschreibfehler, dann paßt das alles wieder, wirklich kein Grund sich gegenseitig in die Wolle zu bekommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

|offtopic |abgelehn

Nun mal fix Back to Topic. Ansonsten geht der Thread noch total in die Grütze.
_________________________________________



So wie gesagt, frag nach welche Beringung du nehmen sollst, das hab ich dir gesagt, sag ich dir auch immer wieder. Der gute Kerl ist auch ab irgendwann wieder da und beantwortet dir die Frage. Am besten auch gleich nach der kompletten Beringung fragen, also welche Ringart.


----------



## frogile (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

JO werd ich machen.. moment
So alles raus. hätt net gedacht, dass hier wegen einem Kommentar so viel stress entsteht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

So jetzt hast du und ich für die Zukunft gelernt, weiter geht´s!

mfg Flo


----------



## Pinn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> - Je weniger und je leichtere Ringe an der Spitze, umso höhere sauber stemmbare obere WG's.
> - Je mehr und schwere Ringe an der Spitze, umso niedrigere noch werfbare untere WG's.



Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich einen Denkfehler mache oder Dich falsch verstanden habe!

Die Beringung an der Spitze (für mich ungefähr das obere Drittel der Rute) hat selber Gewicht. Entweder wenig bei wenigen leichten und kleinen Ringen oder viel bei enger Beringung mit großen, schweren Ringen.

Die Differenz der Beringungsgewichte des Spitzenteils von Ruten mit gleichem Blank wirken sich m.E. direkt auf das optimale und auf das höchste WG aus, weil da Eigenschaften des Blanks und nicht der Beringung entscheidend sind. 

Also: Rute mit WG 20g - 60g bei leichter Beringung hätte bei einer Beringung von 10g mehr im oberen Rutenbereich nur noch 50g maximales Wurfgewicht. Ok, akzeptiert! |supergri

Aber Deine 2. Aussage zum unteren WG haut nach meinem Wurfgefühl absolut nicht hin. Eine Rute mit überdimensionierten Ringen wird dadurch nicht feiner, sondern eventuell sogar unbrauchbar!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Es geht hier doch nicht um einen feinen Stock. Es geht ja auch nicht darum an die Spitze einen 25 Ring zu setzen sondern gibt es auch größere und kleinere Ringe die zur Rute passen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

@Flo
Von 25 bis 8 Innendurchmesser würde ich sagen.
Da kann man doch normal nix falschmachen,oder??
Zumindest wenn Geflochtene gefischt wird und das willst Du doch.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Jupp, was würdest du für eine Anzahl wählen 9+1?

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Pinn schrieb:


> Aber Deine 2. Aussage zum unteren WG haut nach meinem Wurfgefühl absolut nicht hin. Eine Rute mit überdimensionierten Ringen wird dadurch nicht feiner, sondern eventuell sogar unbrauchbar!


Im Extremum geht das natürlich nicht. #d
Aber sagen wir mal, man baut einen deftigen oder 2 zarte Ringe mehr vorne dran, dann kommen dabei auch 2-3g zusammen. Diese wirken sich auf die Beschleunigung im unteren WG-Bereich schon aus, also z.B. ob die Rute bis 12g oder 9g herunter noch einigermaßen arbeitet, das meine ich. Das ist eine Sache, die nützlich ist, wenn Du z.B. einen Lieblingswobbler von 11g Wurfgewicht hast, und der mit der Rute nicht mehr Spaß macht. DANN kann man über etwas mehr Belastung auf der Spitze nachdenken und damit die Auslenkung verbessern. Das klappt nur mit ganz wenigen Gramm Unterschied, darüber hinaus wird wie Du schon sagst, die Rute(nspitze) schnell schwabbelig und unbrauchbar. 

Übrigens ähnlich wirkt sich ein Schnurwechsel positiv aus, wenn man von einer  normalen Schnur ausgelegt für große Köder auf eine sehr feine wechselt. Dann fliegen leichte Köder im unteren Grenzbereich viel besser, man gewinnt nach unten. Advantage Wechselspule! :m

So kommen viele H-Spinnruten schon an die 10g Ködergrenze herunter, nicht nur die "berüchtigte Blechpeitsche". Wichtig ist diese untere fischbare Ködergrenze für alle, die mit einer schweren Rute losziehen und trotzdem Gelegenheiten auf Barsch und Forelle mit Kleinköder mitnehmen können wollen.  Manchmal hilft auch nur ein anderer kleiner Köder noch, weil die Hechte z.B. nur Winzlinge akzeptieren, das weiß man vorher aber nicht.


----------



## Pinn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Aber sagen wir mal, man baut einen deftigen oder 2 zarte Ringe mehr vorne dran, dann kommen dabei auch 2-3g zusammen. Diese wirken sich auf die Beschleunigung im unteren WG-Bereich schon aus, also z.B. ob die Rute bis 12g oder 9g herunter noch einigermaßen arbeitet, das meine ich. Das ist eine Sache, die nützlich ist, wenn Du z.B. einen Lieblingswobbler von 11g Wurfgewicht hast, und der mit der Rute nicht mehr Spaß macht. DANN kann man über etwas mehr Belastung auf der Spitze nachdenken und damit die Auslenkung verbessern. Das klappt nur mit ganz wenigen Gramm Unterschied, darüber hinaus wird wie Du schon sagst, die Rute(nspitze) schnell schwabbelig und unbrauchbar.



THX für die superschnelle Antwort!#h

Ich spinne gerne extrem leicht mit meiner ollen "Swiss-Saibling" Einhandrute von Moritz, die eigentlich mehr als Hegene-Angel vom Boot aus gedacht war. Das ist ein fast historisches Teil mit einem WG bis 10g bei 2,10m Länge.

Damit schlenz ich in der Nacht 5g Popper und Wobbler 15m weit raus. Das reicht mir an Rheinbuhnen und an meinen Angelstellen an der Ruhr.

Andere Ringe kommen da nicht drauf! 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Und was hat die Rute jetzt hiermit zu tun?

Boar, manchmal.....


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Jo Flo!
Ich würde 9 u. 1 Beringen.
Normal sollte sowas wie die Snyper für max. 500 Euro möglich sein.
Gibts die Ringsätze für NGC eigentlich auch in Titanium?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Also CMW hat ein NGC-Ringsatz mit nur 7 Ringen es gibt aber einen tit. Ringsatz mit 8stk....Müsste man mal bei Matagi anfragen.

Was hat es eigtl. mit Lowride Ringen auf sich? Die sollen ja schlechte Wurfeigenschaften haben, aber wieso werden sie bei div. Spinnruten verbaut. z.B. auch der Sniper.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Flo ich guck mal eben bei Mudhole der hat Alles von Fuji!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Die TLNSG Ringe sind genau das Richtige für ne Snyper.
Sehen extrem gut aus.


----------



## Pinn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Und was hat die Rute jetzt hiermit zu tun?
> 
> Boar, manchmal.....



|supergri Was bedeutet "hiermit zu tun?"? Du hast den Thread zwar eröffnet, aber nicht gepachtet.

Manchmal entwickeln Diskussionen Eigendynamik, die der Themenstarter nicht im Sinn hatte.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Nein das du en alte rute hast und was du damit machst, hat überhaupt nix mit dem Thema dazu welche Vorteile, welche Beringung hat und wie die Rutenabuer unter uns eine Gufirute mit 2,70m und 75-100gr max. Wg. beringen würden. Wieso kann nicht einfachmal ein Theared bei Thema bleiben, ohne das irgendwelche Leute haufenweise offtopic posten -.-


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Pauly verstehe ich das wort Casting gerade falsch, oder sind das Ringe für eine Multi?

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Stollenwerk hat auf seiner Seite auch die Ringdurchmesser angegeben.
Ich würde aber trotzdem nen 25 er als Starter nehmen.
Die Snyper kann vieleicht ne optische Anregung sein, nachbauern würde ich die aber nicht 1 zu 1. 
So top ist das Konzept nicht, finde ich.
Und unverschämt teuer, aber da sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Nein, finde den Griff nur optisch gelungen und die Belastbarkeit der Rute, mehr interessiert mich eigtl. nicht dadran


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Pauly, dir ist bewusst, dass Flo eine Spinnrute will und keine Casting?

Die TLNSG sind ehr für eine Casting als für eine Spinne.


----------



## Pinn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nein das du en alte rute hast und was du damit machst, hat überhaupt nix mit dem Thema dazu welche Vorteile, welche Beringung hat und wie die Rutenabuer unter uns eine Gufirute mit 2,70m und 75-100gr max. Wg. beringen würden. Wieso kann nicht einfachmal ein Theared bei Thema bleiben, ohne das irgendwelche Leute haufenweise offtopic posten -.-



Lieber junger Angelfreund,
es war nur eine Antwort auf diese Aussage:

Aber sagen wir mal, man baut einen deftigen oder 2 zarte Ringe mehr vorne dran, dann kommen dabei auch 2-3g zusammen. Diese wirken sich auf die Beschleunigung im unteren WG-Bereich schon aus, also z.B. ob die Rute bis 12g oder 9g herunter noch einigermaßen arbeitet, das meine ich. Das ist eine Sache, die nützlich ist, wenn Du z.B. einen Lieblingswobbler von 11g Wurfgewicht hast, und der mit der Rute nicht mehr Spaß macht. DANN kann man über etwas mehr Belastung auf der Spitze nachdenken und damit die Auslenkung verbessern. Das klappt nur mit ganz wenigen Gramm Unterschied, darüber hinaus wird wie Du schon sagst, die Rute(nspitze) schnell schwabbelig und unbrauchbar.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Und nochmal: 



Chrizzi schrieb:


> |offtopic |abgelehn
> 
> Nun mal fix Back to Topic. Ansonsten geht der Thread noch total in die Grütze.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Ich glaube es interessiert hier kein was, du fischst und damit machst. Und wie eit du wirfst. Wenn du etwas was nicht hierzu passt, Det fragen möchtest, schreib ihm doch einfach einen PN. Hier gehts um ne schwere Spinnrute in 270cm und welche Beringung net um ne olle Rute mit der du Popper 15m in den Rhein wirfst. 

Das ist mal wieder das klassiche noch 2 von dieser Sorte und der theared ist tot....

Mit nicht mehr so freundlichen Grüßen Flo


----------



## Dubbing (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Flo ich guck mal eben bei Mudhole der hat Alles von Fuji!



Hallo,

hat dort jemand schon bestellt, dass er etwas zu den Versandkosten eines kleinen Päckchens sagen kann (2 Ringsätze)?
Dort steht nur etwas von "offiziellen UPS Tarifen" + Bearbeitungsgebühr.

Danke.


@ Flo: Welchen Blank willst du verwenden?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Noch nicht ganz sicher, Spin System III -95, VT 75/120 oder eine BP.

mfg Flo


----------



## Dubbing (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Hört sich interessant an.
Manche verwenden sie hier als (Lachs?)-Forellenrute, andere als Welsrute.
Ich kenne nur die leichteren VT- und VHF-Modelle, eine ganz alte Blechpeitsche und eine gaaaanz alte Tactilus von CMW aber zurück zum Thema. Die Spin System kenne ich gar nicht, man liest aber viel Positives hier (von 2-3 Personen).


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Ich kann noch bald paar Ruten testfischen, dann werde ich sehen was ich bauen lasse. Die Vt halte ich aber eher geeignet, da ich von ihr mehr Rückmeldung im drill bekomme, als von dem Vhf Stock. Mal sehen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pinn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich glaube es interessiert hier kein was, du fischst und damit machst. Und wie eit du wirfst. Wenn du etwas was nicht hierzu passt, Det fragen möchtest, schreib ihm doch einfach einen PN. Hier gehts um ne schwere Spinnrute in 270cm und welche Beringung net um ne olle Rute mit der du Popper 15m in den Rhein wirfst.
> 
> Das ist mal wieder das klassiche noch 2 von dieser Sorte und der theared ist tot....
> 
> Mit nicht mehr so freundlichen Grüßen Flo



Holla, Du legst Dich aber mächtig ins Geschirr.

Ob Deine Grüße mir gegenüber freundlich oder nicht mehr so freundlich sind, interessiert mich jetzt nicht mehr.

Werner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann lass es doch einfach sein, den theared hier vom thema ab zubringen und offtopic zu posten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Hab den meisten ne PN geschickt, falls ich jemand vergessen, habe sollte er sich an Chrizzi wenden, der weiß wie ich erreichbar bin. Ich verlasse das Board.

mfg Flo


----------



## Pinn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab den meisten ne PN geschickt, falls ich jemand vergessen, habe sollte er sich an Chrizzi wenden, der weiß wie ich erreichbar bin. Ich verlasse das Board.
> 
> mfg Flo



Fände ich schade! Ich weiss nicht warum Du das Board verlässt, aber das geht mich ja eigentlich auch nichts an. 

Sollte unser gegenseitiges und etwas unfreundliches Anranzen gestern Abend der Grund gewesen sein, täte mir das leid.

Aber vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht, denn wer austeilen kann muss auch einstecken können. Und ich habe hier schon Schlimmeres gelesen als unseren kurzen Disput darüber, ob meine Beiträge ins Topic passen oder nicht.

Egal warum und weshalb, ich fände es gut, wenn Du Deine Entscheidung nochmal überdenkst.

Werner


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rutenberingung Fuji NGC vs. Standart*

Das seh ich mal genauso!

Flo das machste doch nicht wirklich.

Guck mal wieder rein, wenn der "Pulverdampf" verflogen ist.


----------

